# Missed this Skylark.....



## MaxGlide (May 28, 2012)

Just talked to the fella.... he sold it 45 minutes ago for $500.... can you believe it?!

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/atq/3041653537.html


----------



## jd56 (May 28, 2012)

Wow...I'd be upset oin losing that deal too....what about the other bike against the tree?


----------



## MaxGlide (May 28, 2012)

Apparently a Colson .... sold too.. for $150.

Weird that a fella would have enough smarts to post an ad with pics but not do a simple search as to value.

I hope a Caber got it so I can have someone to direct my jealousy at!

Wayne


----------



## rideahiggins (May 28, 2012)

*Pics*

Did you save any pics of it? The CL listing is alraedy deleted.


----------



## MaxGlide (May 28, 2012)

*pics*

Here it is....... was...... sniff.......


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (May 28, 2012)

OUCH!!!  That's a narrow miss Wayne!


----------



## frank-elginfan2 (May 28, 2012)

*Woaoo*

I am really crying now


----------



## MaxGlide (May 28, 2012)

Most of me is really disappointed but I feel the same way fellow Caber, Cruiserbikekid in that it is just a little fishy that he had no idea of what the bike was worth. It's apparent just by looking at it that it is a very unique bike. You would think while posting it you would spend a few minutes googling it.

So I'm trying to console myself that it maybe was a sham.

Gonna keep an eye on here and ebay and see if it pops up.

Wayne


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (May 28, 2012)

Damn, that pisses me off FOR YOU!!  lol....I would love to have just that speedo/stem combo alone....argh.


----------



## militarymonark (May 29, 2012)

I've had a couple of those misses, but think about the other guy, how excited he or she is to get a bike at an awesome deal. I know i'd be excited. What if it was a cabe member? now all he knows after reading this is how pissed off someone is about getting the bike for 500. Who's he gonna share the excitement with? I hope whoever it is enjoys riding it, fixing it, or just talking about it. I do hope he is a cabe member so that we know it'll be in good hands.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 29, 2012)

militarymonark said:


> I've had a couple of those misses, but think about the other guy, how excited he or she is to get a bike at an awesome deal. I know i'd be excited. What if it was a cabe member? now all he knows after reading this is how pissed off someone is about getting the bike for 500. Who's he gonna share the excitement with? I hope whoever it is enjoys riding it, fixing it, or just talking about it. I do hope he is a cabe member so that we know it'll be in good hands.




I couldn't have said that better myself.
Chris


----------



## MaxGlide (May 29, 2012)

*Relax boys.....*

I was totally tongue in cheek with my "who to direct my jealousy at" comment. I was disappointed I lost it, not angry. 

Of course I'm happy for the fella. In no way do I harbour any ill will towards him/her at all. Heck I've scooped a few bikes of my own the last while soI know how good it feels. 

I really do hope it is a Caber who got it. Not only because it will surely be appreciated and valued, but also so we can all see what it looks like after he/she polished it up.

So once again, congrats to whoever scooped that beauty, I hope we don't see it in parts on eBay!!

Wayne


----------



## Boris (May 29, 2012)

MaxGlide said:


> I hope we don't see it in parts on eBay!!




Amen to that brother! Sorry you missed out, though.


----------



## MaxGlide (May 29, 2012)

*PLus....*

I take exception to the perceived anger.... any anger mentioned by anyone in here is solely referring to missing it, not that someone else got it. 

I really hope we get to see pics of it polished up.

Wayne


----------



## antque (May 29, 2012)

*Truth be Told*

The bike sold for $1500, i don't know who said $500, if the seller, he was probably toying with you guys, this was a few miles from me and i know who bought it.


----------



## walter branche (May 29, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks for all the input on this discovery ,and the true facts ,its great to read all of the comments ..pb


----------



## MaxGlide (May 30, 2012)

Yes it twas the seller, I chatted with him on the phone.

Good for whoever got it.

Hope to see pics of her cleaned up!

Wayne


----------



## antque (May 30, 2012)

*More of the story*

If you any distance from this bike you wouldn't have gotten it, it was cash at pick up, no shipping, and the price changed as you drove to get it, don't feel bad if you were more than 50 miles away you really didn't have a shot.


----------



## MaxGlide (May 31, 2012)

I figured as much.... I bet as soon as he started getting flooded with emails/calls he went...... "hmmmm....." Good on him and whoever got it!

One can dream.... such a pretty  bike!


----------



## antque (May 31, 2012)

*More to the story*

After the bike was bought and paid for , my friend was driving down the road the the seller called and said he had just gotten a higher offer, my friend kept driving and said money talks and you know what walks.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2012)

Now that's what I call a scumbag seller! Once the money changes hands that should be the end of that deal. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn



antque said:


> After the bike was bought and paid for , my friend was driving down the road the the seller called and said he had just gotten a higher offer, my friend kept driving and said money talks and you know what walks.


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2012)

Cash changed hands. Bike loaded up. Thank you's said. The end.


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2012)

Amen.I thought that mostly happened out this way.


----------

